# توقف السيارة فجاءة ؟؟؟؟؟؟



## mag89 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

عندي كامري اتوماتك تضفئ فجاءه اثناء السير 
ويش السبب في رئيكم ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اهلا بك اخي الكريم في ملتقاك الهندسي
وحتي لا تغضب من اخوانك المهندسين لان أحدا منهم لم يجب علي سؤالك ، فالسبب يا أخي أن سؤالك عام جدا ويفتح عشرات الاسباب ولكن اجمالا وبنفس عمومية السؤال اقول : ان العطل غالبا اما في دورة الكهرباء او في دورة الوقود .
ولو اردت اشتراك الاخوة المهندسين ، و ردا اكثر دقة ، فلابد من تقديم معلومات اكثر مثل :ما نوع دورة الوقود في محركك؟ ، وما نوع نظام الاشعال فيها ؟ وما نظام النقل فيها (يدوي ام اتوماتيك)؟، ظروف التوقف هل عند سخونة المحرك او في بداية التشغيل ؟، وهل يعود المحرك للعمل بعد تركه فترة بدون اي تدخل ؟ ام لا بد من اجراء ما لاعادة تشغيله ؟ وما هو هذا الاجراء ؟، ما هي حالة المحرك عموما ؟، هل هناك تسربات زيت واضحة ام لا؟ ،هل هناك اصوات غير طبيعية ام لا ؟ حالة مولد الكهرباء فيها ؟ ما الفحوصات التى اجريتها عليها مؤخرا ؟، وما هي محاولات الاصلاح الاخيرة لهذا العطل ؟ ..الخ ، هذه كلها سيسأله الفني الواعي قبل ان يقوم باي عمل في محرك سيارتك ، هذا بالاضافة الي اننا نشخص حالة مريض بسماع حالته من ولي امره ، وليس بالمعاينة . وليس من سمع كمن رأي :34:
عند الاجابة علي هذه الاسئلة وكل ما يخطر ببالك من حالة سيارتك ، ستجد بإذن الله تعالي كل المعاونة من اخوانك المهندسين .


----------



## eng/hamdy (29 ديسمبر 2009)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اذكروا الله ذكرا كثيرا
المهندس حمدى ......يرحب بكم فى هذا المنتدى الرائع
_


----------



## lameey (30 ديسمبر 2009)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (1 يناير 2010)

> لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


صدقت أخي الفاضل الكريم ، وزادك الله ايمانا ، 
وكنا نحب أن تضيف الي هذه الكلمات الطيبة ، رأيا هندسيا في المشكلة المطروحه ، حتي تكون المشاركة موضوعية ، وإيجابية.



> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اذكروا الله ذكرا كثيرا
> المهندس حمدى ......يرحب بكم فى هذا المنتدى الرائع*


نرحب بك أخ الكريم في منتداك ونود ان نري مشاركاتك الهندسية الرائعة .


----------



## عماد الحاج (18 يناير 2010)

عندي مشكلة بالسيارة النوع تريلبليزر اوتماتيك موديل 2003 المشكلة ان السيارة بتطفي في حالة اني اريد التوقف ولكن ليس بكل دائم ولكن المشكلة متكررة مرة باليوم او اليومين حسب مزاج السيارة على كل بعد الفحص تم تغيير حساس الكام + الكرنك ولكن المشكلة لم تنتهي ارجو المساعدة


----------



## عبدالقادر بوشناف (20 يناير 2010)

mag89 قال:


> عندي كامري اتوماتك تضفئ فجاءه اثناء السير
> ويش السبب في رئيكم ؟؟؟؟؟


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى الفاضل الكريم انت لم توفر معلومات كافيه عن الموضوع و لكن اذا كانت السيارة تنطفى منك فى سرعه و فى وضع تعشيق d فمن المحتمل ان يكون * camshaft sensor* به عطل و هو حساس عمود الكامات**ووظيفته هو وزن كميتى الهواء و البنزين الداخله لغرفة الاحتراق** و هو قد يكون السبب فى تلك المشكله ولكن انصحك بفحصها بالكمبيوتر اولا لان المشكله يفترض ان تكون بين الكهرباء و دورة الوقود .
و بالمتابعه سوف تجد المشكله انشاء الله فى هذا الملتقى و باراء المشرفين عليه وشكرا.


----------



## GeoOo (20 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (2 أبريل 2010)

اخي العزيز (mag 89 ) بالضبط مثل ما تفضل به الاخ عاطف نرجوا منك توضيح المشكلة اكثر لكي تكون مفهومة من الجميع ولك مني التحية


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (2 أبريل 2010)

الاخ عماد الحاج مع التحية 

ان مشكلة سيارتك حسب ما اعتقد وحسب ما افتهمته من سؤالك احتما ل كبير هنالك عدم انتظام في عدد دورات المحرك اي ان محرك سيارك لايعمل بشكل صحيح في السرعة البطيئة اذآ بحاجة الى معايرة او هنالك اوساخ في الحساس المسؤل عن تنظيم الخليط او الهواء الداخل الى المحرك يرجى التأكد من ذلك0

تقبل تحياتي


----------

